# Riser Stems



## MacB (8 Dec 2009)

Trying to work out my new setup and want to experiment with various stems. Need to be a 1 1/8 steerer clamp and a 1"(25.4mm) bar clamp. Anything considered, PM me.....cheers.....Al


----------



## MacB (9 Dec 2009)

little bump here folks, I'm moving my controls to the front of the butterfly bars:-

http://www.sheldonbrown.com/deakins/handlebars.html

similar to the trekking bars setup in this article on Sheldons site by Tom Deakins. By making my main hand positions at the front, corners and sides I'm increasing reach noticeably. I currently use a 130mm adjustable stem but need something shorter and probably rising. The article indicates that a stem 20-40mm shorter would be needed if you were doing this as a swap from drops to trekking. But I have my 130mm adjustable stem angled up at about 20deg's so reckon that take 20-40mm off anyway.

I'd like to try stems round the 50-100mm range, must have 25.4mm clamp. Comeon folks you must have some kicking around


----------



## Panter (10 Dec 2009)

I've got one I can lend you, I think it's either 80 or 100mm.

I don't know what size bars it fits though, it's just for the standard bars on my Giant SCR3.
Do you know if it'll fit?


----------



## MacB (10 Dec 2009)

If it's used for drop bars then probably not, flat bars then probably yes.


----------



## Panter (10 Dec 2009)

Ah, they're drops I'm afraid.


----------

